

Code Project Management in Emacs, Part 1 - saikat
http://lispservice.posterous.com/code-project-management-in-emacs

======
dmix
If the OP likes Textmates code browser then why not use ECB with Emacs (w/
anything)? I've been using it for a few months and its really helped me ease
the transition from Textmate.

<http://ecb.sourceforge.net/>

~~~
tptacek
I got sold on ECB from the guy with the Textmate -> Emacs screencast (I'm a
10+ year Emacs person, but I'm impressionable).

I never turn it on anymore; it's slow and finicky and I can't integrate it
into my workflow.

anything.el looks amazing. Quicksilver for Emacs. I'm dropping everything to
play with it right now.

------
serhei
If you ignore the fact that anything is the name of an Emacs plug in, the blog
post becomes a masterpiece of surrealism.

------
travisjeffery
The ECB can be a bit heavy, there is also the lighter, simpler, newer emacs-
nav extension.

<http://code.google.com/p/emacs-nav/>

~~~
dmix
Thanks - I'll check Emacs-nav out. ECB does seem clunky.

Also I found the Tango theme in the process of googling emacs-nav (finally a
better one to replace Twilight :).
<http://www.flickr.com/photos/jaaronfarr/3364808876/>

